# Wich tire I need for this wheels?



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

235 is as big as i would go. I have 235/45/18s on mine and love them. Spedo is almost dead nuts too. As for the tires. What are you looking for? Ride comfort? Performance? Etc. That will determine what tires you'll end up with.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I want more ride comfort 

If i go for a 235, how much can I lower the car after?


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

235/45R18's, you are adding minuscule height to the tire so you can lower the car however much makes you comfortable (with me that was 2")


----------

